# Creating a roast profile on Dalian



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Morning All,

I was looking for some advice if people could give it. I've got 4 different types of beans I need to create profiles for (2 Guat, 1 Peru and a el Salvador), there maybe a Brazilian in the future.

On the Dalian I was wondering if people had any hints / tips to creating a good roast profile? Do you roast a very small batch say (200g), or do you just roast at your full capacity and make tweaks during multiple roasts?

Had spoken to someone and they were trying the soak method with 100g of coffee to get sample roasts from it. Not heard back how well it went.

Or is it given the bean origin, altitude, bean density, etc. you know how how the bean will roast?

Thanks

Phil.


----------

